# Wi-Fi News > Ειδήσεις - Αναδημοσίευση άρθρων >  Commission on faster wireless access to the internet (5GHz)

## NetTraptor

Radio local area networks: Commission enables faster wireless access to the internet

Reference: IP/05/929 Date: 14/07/2005


HTML: EN FR DE
PDF: EN FR DE
DOC: EN FR DE


IP/05/929

Brussels, July 14 2005
Radio local area networks: Commission enables faster wireless access to the internet

Wireless access to the Internet will become faster and more widespread thanks to a decision adopted by the Commission today. This decision makes available a substantial amount of radio spectrum throughout the European Union for radio local area networks (RLANs) – commonly known as “Wi-Fi” –, used to provide access on the move to the Internet and private networks. Market analysts suggest an explosion of WiFi users over the next 3 years.

“High-speed electronic communication networks are essential to Europe’s competitiveness. A supportive regulatory environment is a key factor in their take-up,” commented Information Society and Media Commissioner Viviane Reding. “Today’s Commission decision will help industry to create innovative services, such as wireless Voice over IP, for a single European market.”

This decision, part of the i2010 initiative to foster growth and jobs in the digital economy (see IP/05/643), paves the way for an open and competitive single market for wireless access systems.

Access to this spectrum with common rules will make equipment cheaper and alleviate the growing overloading of spectrum already used for this purpose. It will facilitate the take-up of wireless systems for private as well as public access, from corporate networks to hotspots in areas such as airports, train stations, shopping malls and hotels.

According to market analysts today’s 120 million Wi-Fi users world-wide (25 million in Western Europe) may grow to 500 million and more over the next 3 years, putting radio local area networks in the same league as cellular mobile in terms of consumer appeal. Economically speaking differences will remain as Wi-Fi customer revenue is substantially lower: Wi-Fi is offered at much lower cost and quite often for free.

Today’s Commission decision, which is to be implemented by Member States by 31 October 2005, makes two specific frequency bands (5150-5350 MHz and 5470-5725 MHz) available in all Member States for wireless access systems. The decision also introduces innovative spectrum management approaches, by requiring the application of “intelligent” techniques to protect other radio spectrum users against harmful interference, such as military radar and satellite services.

Further information available on:

http://europa.eu.int/information_societ ... dex_en.htm

The decision can be found at:

http://europa.eu.int/information_societ ... dex_en.htm

MEMO/05/256

----------


## MAuVE

ngia,

Κοινοποίησέ το αμέσως στο ΥΜΕ.

Αλλα ενδιαφέροντα κομμάτια από το MEMO (τα bold δικά μου) :

_The RLAN systems using the new bands will be faster than existing Wi-Fi (typically 54 Mbit/s instead of 11 Mbit/s). Rather than being a band open to any application, like 2.4 GHz, the 5 GHz frequency bands are to be shared by RLAN with a limited number of other radio spectrum users, namely military and satellite services. This gives RLAN a better operating environment, but required some coordinated technical coexistence criteria, which were agreed at the World Radiocommunications Conference of the International Telecommunication Union (ITU) in 2003 (WRC-03).

Given the great difference in use and operating requirements between, for instance, a military radar and a Wi-Fi hotspot, their coexistence in the 5 GHz bands has required the development of state-of-the-art interference mitigation techniques, such as Transmitter Power Control (TPC) and Dynamic Frequency Selection (DFS). These allow for a more efficient use of spectrum by making coexistence between these very different services possible. The Commission Decision gives a legal basis for the level of protection that all the different services operating in the 5 GHz range can expect within the EU.


_

1ο 19/07/2005

----------


## NetTraptor

Ααααχχχχ μόνο ο Mauve το είδε????  ::  

Για μένα είναι το πρώτο επίσημο έγγραφο που προμηνύει σοβαρά και με απλά λόγια of what is to be…

Για διαβάστε… ξεκοκαλίστε θα έλεγα… 

Όσο για τα άλλα…. Αφήστε τα στην ιστορία… για μένα αυτά τα bands άνοιξαν ….

5150-5350 MHz and 5470-5725 MHz

Όσο για τα παραπάνω Mauve αυτά αφορούν το marketing jargon που βάλανε μέσα στο memo για να δήξουν ότι τα 5GHz wifi είναι απόλυτα safe για τον στρατό… Το έχει δηλώσει και το ελληνικό MOD ότι τα 5 δεν επηρεάζουν τίποτα.. (συχώρα με είναι τόσα τα docs που διάβασα πια που έχω χάσει το reference shoot me)


Όπως βλέπετε η πορεία που έχει πάρει το θέμα είναι ανεπιστρεπτί… Η μπάντα αρχίζει να ανοίγει….

----------


## papashark

H ερώτηση του συλλόγου θα έρπεπε να ήταν εάν έχει εφαρμοστεί ή πότε θα εφαρμοστεί η ERC/DEC (04)08 που είναι και από πέρσυ (και κάπου έχει πάρει το μάτι μου ότι την έχουν εφαρμόσει).

_Μήνυμα 3ο, από τα οποία 2 για σοβαρά θέματα, και 1 για σοβαρά κατ' εμέ θέμα (συμμετοχή στις διαδικασίες μέσω κριτικής). Βέβαια η κριτική για πολλούς εάν δεν συμφωνεί με τις απόψεις τους είναι flame, off topic, διάσπαση, αποστασία, σκουπίδι, κλπ...._

----------


## playnet3

χμμμ πιστεύω πως θα το έχετε δεί όλοι 

http://www.myphone.gr/forum/showthread. ... adid=76836

----------


## ngia

Έχει σταλεί σχετική επιστολή κοινοποίησης για την πρόσφατη απόφαση της ΕΕ, όπου ρωτάμε και σχετικά για την προηγούμενη απόφαση της ERC/DEC (04)08.

----------


## papashark

> Έχει σταλεί σχετική επιστολή κοινοποίησης για την πρόσφατη απόφαση της ΕΕ, όπου ρωτάμε και σχετικά για την προηγούμενη απόφαση της ERC/DEC (04)08.


Ένα quote παρακαλώ πολύ για να δούμε τι ακριβώς στήλατε ?

----------


## ngia

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ngia
> 
> Έχει σταλεί σχετική επιστολή κοινοποίησης για την πρόσφατη απόφαση της ΕΕ, όπου ρωτάμε και σχετικά για την προηγούμενη απόφαση της ERC/DEC (04)08.
> 
> 
> Ένα quote παρακαλώ πολύ για να δούμε τι ακριβώς στήλατε ?


Έχει σταλεί σχετική επιστολή κοινοποίησης για την πρόσφατη απόφαση της ΕΕ, όπου ρωτάμε και σχετικά για την προηγούμενη απόφαση της ERC/DEC (04)08.



```
Καλημέρα σας κύριοι,

Με μεγάλη μας χαρά πληροφορηθήκαμε την απόφαση της Ευρωπαϊκής Επιτροπής να «απελευθερώσει» τη φασματική περιοχή των 5 GHz για την ελεύθερη λειτουργία ασύρματων δικτύων. Η Κομισιόν ανακοίνωσε ότι από την 1η Οκτωβρίου 2005 θα επιτρέπεται η λειτουργία WLAN δικτύων στις περιοχές συχνοτήτων που βρίσκονται μεταξύ των 5150 και 5350 MHz και μεταξύ των 5470 και 5725 MHz.
Πρόκειται για τις περιοχές συχνοτήτων που χρησιμοποιούνται από δίκτυα που ακολουθούν το πρότυπο 802.11a, το οποίο είναι αρκετά δημοφιλές στις Ηνωμένες Πολιτείες. Αυτό που αξίζει να σημειωθεί είναι ότι δεν πρόκειται για μία οδηγία της ΕΕ, αλλά για μία απόφαση, η εφαρμογή της οποίας είναι υποχρεωτική και από τα 25 κράτη μέλη.

Πληροφορίες:
http://europa.eu.int/information_soc...m/index_en.htm

H απόφαση:
http://europa.eu.int/rapid/pressRele...guiLanguage=en


Η περαιτέρω διάδοση της χρήσης των ασύρματων ευρυζωνικών δικτύων για την πρόσβαση στο Διαδίκτυο είναι ο κυριότερος λόγος της απόφασης της Ευρωπαϊκής Επιτροπής να «απελευθερώσει» τη φασματική περιοχή των 5 GHz για την ελεύθερη λειτουργία ασύρματων δικτύων.
Σαν βασικός λόγος προτείνεται η αποτελεσματική παροχή υπηρεσιών διαδικτύου, σαν συμπληρωματικές υπηρεσίες σε άλλους τρόπους ευρυζωνικής πρόσβασης σε διάφορα ασύρματα δίκτυα.

Σαν κοινοτικό δίκτυο awmn, η παραπάνω απόφαση μας χαροποιεί ιδιαίτερα, αφού πλέον οι δυνατότητες και οι προοπτικές γίνονται πολλαπλάσιες, όπως έχει ήδη διαπιστωθεί στην πράξη στο δίκτυο μας από τις δοκιμές που έχουμε κάνει και στο επίπεδο δικτύου αλλά και των υπηρεσιών.

Προτρέχοντας στο χρόνο θα θέλαμε την εκτίμηση σας, αν η παραπάνω θα
εφαρμοστεί χωρίς προβλήματα και στη χώρα μας.
Επίσης θα θέλαμε να ρωτήσουμε αν έχει εφαρμοστεί η προγενέστερη σχετική απόφαση ERC/DEC (04)08 .(http://www.ero.dk/documentation/docs...ECCDEC0408.PDF )



Με τιμή
To ΔΣ του Ασύρματου Μητροπολιτικού Δικτύου Αθηνών (AWMN)



* Το AWMN είναι ένα μη κερδοσκοπικό σωματείο το οποίο έχει καταστατικό σκοπό την ανάπτυξη ασύρματου δικτύου με χρήση τεχνολογιών 802.11. Μετά από 3 χρόνια λειτουργίας, αριθμεί μερικούς εκατοντάδες κόμβους στην μητροπολιτική
περιοχή των Αθηνών.
```

----------


## MAuVE

Για να μην ξεχνιώμαστε έστειλα το παρακάτω e-mail στην EETT

_Κυρία Σαραντοπούλου,

Κατ' αρχάς ευχαριστώ για την απάντησή σας στο προηγούμενο μου ερώτημα.

Επανέρχομαι για να σας ρωτήσω σχετικά τον τρόπο και χρόνο της εφαρμογής στη χώρα μας της Απόφασης της Ευρωπαικής Επιτροπής της 14/07/2005, σύμφωνα με την οποία μέχρι την 31/10/2005 πρέπει τα Κράτη Μέλη ν' αποδώσουν τις δύο χαμηλές ζώνες συχνοτήτων των 5 GHz (5150-5350 MHz και 5470-5725 MHz) για χρήση δικτύων δεδομένων υψηλής ταχύτητας.

Σχετικό Link : http://europa.eu.int/rapid/pressRelease ... anguage=en

Ευχαριστώ

Με φιλικούς χαιρετισμούς

Νίκος Μιχαηλίδης_

----------


## MAuVE

Σε συνέχεια του παραπάνω e-mail μου είχα τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία με αρμόδιο της ΕΕΤΤ.

Η κουβέντα ήταν σε ανεπίσημο-ενημερωτικό επίπεδο γι' αυτό και δεν αναφέρω το όνομά του.

Αυτά που έμαθα είναι τα εξής :

α) Εχει ζητήσει το ΥΜΕ από την ΕΕ διευκρίνιση κατά πόσο πρέπει να επιτραπεί *και* η "Σταθερή Υπηρεσία" (αυτό που κάνουμε εμείς), γιατί παλαιότερη απόφαση σ' επίπεδο ITU WARC (World Administrative Radio Conference) προβλέπει μόνο "Κινητή Υπηρεσία".

β) Η ζώνη συχνοτήτων που κατά πάσα πιθανότητα θα *αδειοδοτηθεί* (προσέχτε τον όρο) θα είναι η 5,4-5,7GHz.

γ) Κάποια μορφή "αδειοδότησης" θα εφαρμοσθεί, αφού θα συνεχίσει να προαπαιτείται η σύμφωνη γνώμη του ΓΕΕΘΑ. Τι είδους θα είναι αυτή δεν έχει ακόμα αποφασισθεί.

δ) Η τάση διεθνώς, κατά την εκτίμηση του συνομιλητή μου, είναι να αποκορέσουν τους 2,4 GHz "σπρώχνοντας" την κινητή υπηρεσία στους 5 ώστε να μείνουν οι 2,4 για χρήση της σταθερής.

Νομίζω ότι πρέπει σαν Σωματείο να κάνουμε παρεμβάσεις τόσο σε επίπεδο ΥΜΕ, όσο και σε επίπεδο αρμόδιας Δ/σης Ευρωπαικής Επιτροπής.

Εχώ ζητήσει από γνωστό μου που δουλεύει στη Επιτροπή να μάθει αν υπάρχει κάποιος Ελληνας στην Διεύθυνση φάσματος, ώστε να έρθουμε σ' επαφή μαζύ του.

Στις επαφές μας με το ΥΜΕ να επιμείνουμε στο προηγούμενό μας αίτημα για ομαδική "αδειοδότηση" των μελών του Σωματείου.

----------


## Ifaistos

> β) Η ζώνη συχνοτήτων που κατά πάσα πιθανότητα θα *αδειοδοτηθεί* (προσέχτε τον όρο) θα είναι η 5,4-5,7GHz.


Κατά πάσα πιθανότητα θα ζητούν πιστοποιημένο εξοπλισμό κλπ κλπ καθώς επίσης και κανα ετήσιο "παράβολο", αυτή ηταν η σκέψη από αρχής και δεν βλέπω να έχει αλλάξει σε κάτι
Τώρα οι λεπτομερείες του τρόπου εφαρμογής είναι αυτές που θα κάνουν όλη την διαφορά...  ::

----------


## aangelis

> *How can this Decision facilitate innovation and the rapid spread of broadband services?*
> 
> *You do not require a licence to gain access to the frequencies made available in the 5 GHz range. In other words anyone, whether for private or public purposes, can install and use equipment overnight as long as this equipment fulfils the protection criteria laid down by Member States following this Decision. Given such easy access conditions, this can be expected to lead to a large number of trials and tests.*
> 
> Today’s Commission Decision also gives a large amount of flexibility with respect to what type of service or network topology the technology is used for. Manufacturers are already working on new innovative applications, such as the spreading of self-building networks. So-called “mesh networks” are new ways of connecting users to broadband and extending the range, in some cases without additional network costs. In metropolitan areas, in particular, these networks may trigger substantial changes compared to today’s communications landscape.
> 
> As other spectrum users must be protected, there are, however, limits to the range that one can achieve with WAS/RLAN equipment that uses the 5 GHz frequency bands. Consequently, this will limit to some extent the prospects of bringing broadband into rural areas where longer distances need to be bridged for access. *This is where a technology like WiMAX could come into play. WIMAX is a technology that has substantially more range (typically in the order of several kilometres), but also uses a higher power than Wi-Fi (in other frequency bands).* Initially, it will provide wireless internet access in fixed and nomadic environments, however, by 2008 manufacturers will also have equipment intended for use in a mobile environment. It should be noted that when WIMAX equipment is used in the bands identified by this Commission Decision the relevant power limits for WAS/RLAN must be respected.

----------


## MAuVE

Και η επίσημη έγγραφη απάντηση της ΕΕΤΤ που δεν λέει τίποτε άλλο από το ισχύον νομικό καθεστώς των 5GHz.

Ισως, θα έπρεπε να εξετάσουμε την περίπτωση να υποβάλουμε υπό την ομπρέλλα του ΑΜΔΑ (όσοι θέλουν) αίτηση για έκδοση ειδικής αδείας.

Αν υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον και μαζευθούμε καμιά εικοσαριά ανοίγουμε σχετικό topic για να το προωθήσουμε.

Προσέξατε την τελευταία πρόταση που αναφέρεται στα *κεραιοσυστήματα*.


_Αξιότιμε κύριε,



Ως απάντηση στο ερώτημά σας με αρ. πρωτ. ΕΕΤΤ 18600/22-6-05 θα θέλαμε να σας πληροφορήσουμε ότι στην περιοχή των 5150-5350,5470-5275 ΜΗz σύμφωνα με τον ΕΚΖΣ επιτρέπεται η χωρίς άδεια λειτουργίας συσκευών μικρής εμβέλειας για την δημιουργία τοπικών ασύρματων δικτύων εσωτερικού χώρου μόνο με την τεχνολογία του πρωτοκόλλου HIPERLAN και σύμφωνα με τις απαιτήσεις του ΠΔ 44/2002, τη σύσταση ERC/REC 70-03 και τα πρότυπα ΕΝ300 836-1, ΕΝ300 836-2, ΕΝ300 836-3, ΕΝ300 836-4. H λειτουργία σε εξωτερικούς χώρους επιτρέπεται για παροχή υπηρεσιών σύμφωνα με τις ίδιες απαιτήσεις, σύστασεις και πρότυπα αλλά μόνο κατόπιν έκδοσης ειδικής άδειας από την ΕΕΤΤ. Η ειδική άδεια για να εκδοθεί απαιτεί και την σύμφωνη γνώμη του ΓΕΕΘΑ για το δηλωθέν σχεδιασμένο δίκτυο. Για τα εξωτερικά κεραιοσυστήματα απαιτούνται επίσης όλες οι προβλεπόμενες άδειες.

Παραμένουμε στη διάθεσή σας._

----------


## jason

> _Η ειδική άδεια για να εκδοθεί απαιτεί και την σύμφωνη γνώμη του ΓΕΕΘΑ για το δηλωθέν σχεδιασμένο δίκτυο. ._


WoW! στρατιωτικών προδιαγραφών δίκτυο δηλαδή! BGP θα είναι?  ::  

 ::

----------


## ta03

> Ισως, θα έπρεπε να εξετάσουμε την περίπτωση να υποβάλουμε υπό την ομπρέλλα του ΑΜΔΑ (όσοι θέλουν) αίτηση για έκδοση ειδικής αδείας.
> 
> Αν υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον και μαζευθούμε καμιά εικοσαριά ανοίγουμε σχετικό topic για να το προωθήσουμε.


Συμφωνω με την κινηση αυτη και ειμαι μεσα.

----------


## jason

> Ισως, θα έπρεπε να εξετάσουμε την περίπτωση να υποβάλουμε υπό την ομπρέλλα του ΑΜΔΑ (όσοι θέλουν) αίτηση για έκδοση ειδικής αδείας.
> 
> Αν υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον και μαζευθούμε καμιά εικοσαριά ανοίγουμε σχετικό topic για να το προωθήσουμε.
> 
> 
> Συμφωνω με την κινηση αυτη και ειμαι μεσα.


Κοίτα να βάλεις κάνα βίσμα και να πάρεις καλό βαθμό, στην ιεραρχία του στρατιωτικού δικτύου που θα φτιάξετε!
μην αρκεστείς στο λοχίας, από αντισυνταγματάρχης και πάνω, έτσι?  ::  

 ::

----------


## dti

> Και η επίσημη έγγραφη απάντηση της ΕΕΤΤ που δεν λέει τίποτε άλλο από το ισχύον νομικό καθεστώς των 5GHz.


Μα αυτά δεν έλεγαν και στο κείμενο της Δημόσιας Διαβούλευσης για τα ασύρματα δίκτυα *πέρυσι* τον Αύγουστο;

----------


## MAuVE

> Μα αυτά δεν έλεγαν και στο κείμενο της Δημόσιας Διαβούλευσης για τα ασύρματα δίκτυα *πέρυσι* τον Αύγουστο;


Γενικά η δημόσια διοίκηση χαρακτηρίζεται από χαμηλή στάθμη εντροπίας.

Για να συμβεί μία αλλαγή κατάστασης στο σύστημα απαιτείται σημαντική έξωθεν ενεργειακή εισρόφηση.

Με απλά λόγια :

1) Μπορεί να την ανοίξουν αλά 2,4GHz (χλωμό το βλέπω όταν έχει λόγο και το ΓΕΕΘΑ)

2) Μπορεί να πούν ότι το υπάρχον νομικό πλαίσιο είναι επαρκές, άντε να κάνουμε καμία-δύο τροποποιησούλες για την ευθυγράμμιση με την ΕΕ (το πιθανότερο)

3) Μπορεί να κάνουν κάτι άλλο που έχουν ήδη έτοιμο στο συρτάρι και είναι μία καλή ευκαιρία για να προχωρήσει (το απεύχομαι γιατί μας βλέπω έξω)

Θεωρώ καλή κίνηση, για την δεύτερη περίπτωση, να μαζευτούμε 20-30 κόμβοι και με διπλή ιδιότητα δηλαδή ο καθένας ατομικά και το σύνολο κάτω από την νομική μορφή του ΑΜΔΑ, να υποβάλουμε αίτηση για "ειδική" άδεια (έγκριση ΓΕΕΘΑ, σχέδια διαγράμματα κλπ). 

Μπορεί να μας την δώσουν για να εξασφαλίσουν την έξωθεν (ΕΕ) καλή μαρτυρία.

Οποιος συμφωνεί μπορεί να μου στείλει pm

----------

